# Rally my Versa



## Versa_Rally (Jul 14, 2008)

So I want to rally out my versa, any thoughts? 
I would like to know what kind of suspension, intake, and such to start with.


----------



## Sniper06 (Aug 31, 2005)

i want to know too. i wouldn't rally my versa though. i DO rip it all out on a local winding road at 3 am when theres no one else. the versa is very nimble and will probably make a good autocross car.


----------



## XFreeRollerX (Sep 17, 2008)

Try autoanything.com

I have the AEM intake on mine and they do a considerable upgrade to power and sound especially


----------

